# Storm braving idiots



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

If you knew the front was coming or you are not smart enough to look at a radar before you go fishing, there is no excuse for going out Sunday. I've read post by rookies & licensed captains( y'all really need to wake up), about going and being ok, there is no excuse to endanger your crew over fish, period!!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

It was a front, not a hurricane. Get over it.

The idiots were the people who saw it coming for over an hour, and decided not to take action at the right time. I was just mad that it screwed up the fishing, and foamed up my beer.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> It was a front, not a hurricane. Get over it.
> 
> The idiots were the people who saw it coming for over an hour, and decided not to take action at the right time. I was just mad that it screwed up the fishing, and foamed up my beer.


It was a system that put many in danger, had the Coast Guard and other resources running all day.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Did the system really put the people in danger, or was it the fact that you could see this **** coming on the horizon for an hour and put yourself in danger?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> It was a front, not a hurricane. Get over it.
> 
> The idiots were the people who saw it coming for over an hour, and decided not to take action at the right time. I was just mad that it screwed up the fishing, and foamed up my beer.


LOL. Did you make it out deep? Any billfish?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Disclaimer: I was on the water when it hit, and yes, although it was less than favorable conditions, I never felt in fear for my life. I simply saw it coming, and moved to a more favorable location to ride it out.

BAD EXPERIENCES MAKE GOOD CAPTAINS. Rather than condemning people as idiots for even leaving the dock, you should ask the ones who did find it as "not that bad" what they learned from it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Did the system really put the people in danger, or was it the fact that you could see this **** coming on the horizon for an hour and put yourself in danger?


If you dont think 50 knot winds and seas to 8 ft like some predicted is not a system that would capsize a boat, then I guess your needing a Hurricane forecast. I wasnt in danger, only danger I was in was watery eyes from this Chicken I smoked yesterday while some prayed for their life offshore


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Did the system really put the people in danger, or was it the fact that you could see this **** coming on the horizon for an hour and put yourself in danger?


None of the two.

It was the GREEDINESS ( for 2 stupid fish ) & STUPIDITY of those that headed out & did nothing about it but put them self & others in great DANGER .
If you head out knowing the conditions , there is no one else to blame than you.

As a Capt you have the final word , period. Yes , great Capts are made on exceptional situations BUT great Capts AVOID dangerous situationsat ALL times .
This one could have been avoided , as for those that said " it wasn't that bad " they might have been real blessed or reel LUCKY.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Weren't they tracking that same storm all the way from Oklahoma? Maybe not. But it takes 10 seconds to check out the computer by your bed each morning, if you bookmark *Texas Radar. * I suppose the Feds took our annual windy June weather into account, when they scheduled snapper season.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*no*



Chase This! said:


> LOL. Did you make it out deep? Any billfish?


Nah, just chasing the spots and dots inshore. Had to come from E. bay across to Dickinson when this **** hit. Not fun, but seen worse.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Did the system really put the people in danger, or was it the fact that you could see this **** coming on the horizon for an hour and put yourself in danger?


The system sunk boats,had double digit mayday calls & EPERBS set off. Your an idiot, maybe you & the others will learn to use all the technology we have at our disposal someday. I was at my house on the coast watching the system blow over & drinking coffee, then went BAY fishing at 2 pm, by the way.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Hotrod said:


> If you dont think 50 knot winds and seas to 8 ft like some predicted is not a system that would capsize a boat, then I guess your needing a Hurricane forecast. I wasnt in danger, only danger I was in was watery eyes from this Chicken I smoked yesterday while some prayed for their life offshore


Holly....Ill give all my snaps & a few more for that chickin :brew:


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Disclaimer: I was on the water when it hit, and yes, although it was less than favorable conditions, I never felt in fear for my life. I simply saw it coming, and moved to a more favorable location to ride it out.
> 
> BAD EXPERIENCES MAKE GOOD CAPTAINS. Rather than condemning people as idiots for even leaving the dock, you should ask the ones who did find it as "not that bad" what they learned from it.


Not that bad huh, it was spread out across 1/2 of Texas @ 5:00 AM, blew 53 mph @ the causeway.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

thats why i like the big boats


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

How to win friends and influence people : by WOMPAM. Beat it turd!


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Wompam said:


> The system sunk boats,had double digit mayday calls & EPERBS set off. Your an idiot, maybe you & the others will learn to use all the technology we have at our disposal someday. I was at my house on the coast watching the system blow over & drinking coffee, then went BAY fishing at 2 pm, by the way.


Wow, bold statement. Mr. Tuffy is **** good fisherman and very experienced boater for being an "idiot"


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Must be monday morning, seems the quarterbacks are coming out.
Good chance i would have been out there also if i was home


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Ive never seen so many grown men with vaginal secretions oozing from there speedos lmao

I checked the bouy where we were at. The wind blew to a cat 5 23.5 knts and the seas were a solid 3ft. That lasted for less than a hour. Ive fished in nastier conditions at the Point tourney....i heard its guna be 2ft or less this week. Hope thats not to bumpy for you fellas


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you have any evidence to prove your claims of boats being sunk and double digit mayday calls?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*Yup*



sea sick said:


> I checked the bouy where we were at. The wind blew to a cat 5 23.5 knts and the seas were a solid 3ft. That lasted for less than a hour. Ive fished in nastier conditions at the Point tourney....i heard its guna be 2ft or less this week. Hope thats not to bumpy for you fellas


My point exactly.

I was supposed to be out today and tomorrow fishing, but somehow I ended up at work.

RSN2, you heading out tonight??? I got the call/text.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

76794p said:


> Do you have any evidence to prove your claims of boats being sunk and double digit mayday calls?


Proof read on different posts in different forums here 79764p


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Serius weather, best money we've spent. We went out late and had a nice, albeit somewhat short, trip.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*General fishing discussions: Galveston jetties 6/2/13*



76794p said:


> Do you have any evidence to prove your claims of boats being sunk and double digit mayday calls?


Read it


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw Nelson posted a pik of his trip,also had the Boobytrap out there,,man talk about some storm braving idiots,,endagering the lives of the crew like that...shame on them haha they whacked some nice ones.:brew:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Weren't those mostly jon boats and bass boats? I will admit I did not read all of it, but that's what I heard. 

Seas built to 4.3ft at 42019. Not 8ft. LOL


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

teckersley said:


> How to win friends and influence people : by WOMPAM. Beat it turd![/QUOTE
> 
> tune up hurt your feelings?


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Not all boats and all captains have the same limitations. For those that went and had a good time and returned safety good job. For those that didn't go congratulations on whatever it was you accomplished. Those that went and had problems we should hope they returned safely. Those that didn't go and didn't accomplish anything on the hill, your day will come soon enough.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> I saw Nelson posted a pik of his trip,also had the Boobytrap out there,,man talk about some storm braving idiots,,endagering the lives of the crew like that...shame on them haha they whacked some nice ones.:brew:


Apples to oranges. 33 ft World Cat and 52 ft Viking. I know for a fact they have XM weather in the boat and avoided the big stuff


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Seems your gripe is with bay and jetty fishermen


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Seems your gripe is with bay and jetty fishermen


I am trying to bring light to the fact that no amount of fish/time available to go is worth the risk of running out IN FRONT of a stalling front.

Getting caught by weather is one thing that will happen to all of us, running when you know its coming is no bueno!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Apples to oranges. 33 ft World Cat and 52 ft Viking. I know for a fact they have XM weather in the boat and avoided the big stuff


Thats my point. Id feel fine in either one with the gear and captains. I think some folks are afraid to hit the water unless its 1ft or less. Some folks also fail to see the limitations in their gear and vessel as well.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Week before last I cut across the gulf in a straight line from Marathon, FL to Venice, LA.... what an IDIOT! 550 miles across, 1200 gallons of fuel, but get this... ONLY 4 18 PACKS OF BEER FOR ME!!!! OH THE INSANITY!!!


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Week before last I cut across the gulf in a straight line from Marathon, FL to Venice, LA.... what an IDIOT! 550 miles across, 1200 gallons of fuel, but get this... ONLY 4 18 PACKS OF BEER FOR ME!!!! OH THE INSANITY!!!


What's your point Capt ?


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

What is the limitation on fronts how far away does it have to be before you say I won't go? It was very far over 180 miles away from us when we decided to head out. Which we left at 4;30am. Headed out of packery.


----------



## EB-643 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think Wompam is just mad that somebody else is sharing the master stateroom with "Capt Ahab", and he's stuck on land.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

is there such a thing as a junior weather man?lol


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes , there is search a thing .
you can get a certified diploma by NOOA , LOL

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/jetstream/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The signs were clear and easy enough to see for those that wanted to look. Notice the time stamp on the radar image. That's 3 hours warning for the coast.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

EB-643 said:


> I think Wompam is just mad that somebody else is sharing the master stateroom with "Capt Ahab", and he's stuck on land.


Lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Week before last I cut across the gulf in a straight line from Marathon, FL to Venice, LA.... what an IDIOT! 550 miles across, 1200 gallons of fuel, but get this... ONLY 4 18 PACKS OF BEER FOR ME!!!! OH THE INSANITY!!!


Now that is chancing it for sure. Any engine issues and that beer would have never seen 1/4 of the distance. There would certainly be a mutiny and I should expect more conscientious planning from a captain of your caliber!

Stateroom - now that's funny

Going fich'n now and y'all have fun!

AGF


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Those that didn't go Sunday, or haven't made it out there lately should look at weather for tomorrow. Looks good so far.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

We went out ahead of it and bypassed the snaps to run around it in a 1992 17' Cajun. Caught the snaps on the way in after returning from 110 out. Put some nice tiles and big groups in the boat then headed in. It was fine though cause have trip two fiddies on the back and a lowrance fish finder.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

EB-643 said:


> I think Wompam is just mad that somebody else is sharing the master stateroom with "Capt Ahab", and he's stuck on land.


Hilarious


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> We went out ahead of it and bypassed the snaps to run around it in a 1992 17' Cajun. Caught the snaps on the way in after returning from 110 out. Put some nice tiles and big groups in the boat then headed in. It was fine though cause have trip two fiddies on the back and a lowrance fish finder.


Lol


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

EB-643 said:


> I think Wompam is just mad that somebody else is sharing the master stateroom with "Capt Ahab", and he's stuck on land.


I almost spit out my beer.... Lol funny stuff!


----------



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree it was the smaller "non offshore" boats that had issues. Although it wasn't a comfortable ride in it was definetly manageable.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Big Storm*

Good thing I was in a Cat!

Mike


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

Is want to see how the front moved yesterday from a radar image. Anyone know where I can see that?


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

mredman said:


> Good thing I was in a Cat!
> 
> Mike


I knew we would get here eventually.lol


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

greddy09sc said:


> Is want to see how the front moved yesterday from a radar image. Anyone know where I can see that?


Found it ...

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Yesterday.aspx


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

greddy09sc said:


> Is want to see how the front moved yesterday from a radar image. Anyone know where I can see that?


5:30 AM http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4891817&postcount=38

8 and 10 am below


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I feel the need to point out a couple of things. First its you're an idiot, not your an idiot. Second, the interweb is serious business.

Jim


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It took a bit, but here's a composite image of when not to go fishin'.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought those dark red/purple spots on radar were what really turned the snapper bite on. Who knew...:spineyes:


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't the croaker in the bait well get too beat up when it's that rough?


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

No we wrap um in bubble wrap so they are not damaged ... J/K


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Just from my non-professional meteorological opinion(meaning wild arse guesser) id guess that Galveston bay area had some of the worst winds, by the look of the 8AM radar. Pretty big Bow echo barreling straight for G-Bay in that frame.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There was a 52 knot gust at Eagle Point. I took my flags down when I saw it coming at the house. I am 6 miles or so north of the Eagle Point WX station.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The jetty station actually picks it up better. I use both stations routinely.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Go Tuffy*

Mr. Tuffy is the only one in this thread that has any sense. If you ran out ahead of that front you're an idiot for putting yourself, crew, and Coast Guard in danger. Gater


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Storm braving idiots eat better than you.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Are those legal?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Of course not!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

those look rancid, better feed em to the cat.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Duh!*



southtexasreds said:


> Are those legal?


He was one of the guys who went out and caught his 2 fed and then came back in for 4 state geeze. lol


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

The Booby Trap actually does has a State Room - lots more area in there than a cuddly cabin, but there is only room for one, unless Monica is on the boat. 

My guess is that the good Capt and Crew just closed the door, cooked some steaks and watched Reel Adventures on Sat TV until the squall passed. The storms probably didn't move that Viking enough to knock Creeping Squids ice cream sammich off the table.

They are 5/5 so far, I believe.

Any of you other envious wankers want to slam him for going off in conditions he clearly saw coming and felt comfortable riding out, I suggest you arrive at the dock on Thursday and take it up with him personally. 

Why does it not surprise me that people want to take shots at a guy who is not here to defend himself? Trolls.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

That being said though, I do agree that if you did not have the boat that could ride out a squall like that and you pushed it knowing full well that it was coming, you are an idiot - specifically SeaSick and Capt Ahab are well aware of what their boats and crew are capable of.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I personally wouldn't take a john boat to the Galveston jetties on a good day.I've been on crew boats where the captain told me **** fishing boats this channel is for work and wouldn't slow down for anyone.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I was dumb enough to haul my boat down to the coast given the forecast of the front stalling North of I-10. But - watching the progress of the front from Bryan to Katy and southward convinced me to let it pass. Sat at the ramp in Sargent until 1pm when the storms had passed. Had a plan to load up on Mangroves, but the current was absolutely ripping making my spots unfishable. Given late hour and stiff 15 kt North breeze, made short business of the day with some routine 10 lb snaps miles and was back in Katy at 6:30 pm. 

Unfortunate so many had a dangerous day. Agree that with the technology available today, we shouldn't get caught. 

Patrick


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm probably just a little punchy / defensive. I just sold my boat, so I didn't even get a chance to make the call on go / no go. 

Thats ok though - she's going to a good home.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

En Fuego said:


> That being said though, I do agree that if you did not have the boat that could ride out a squall like that and you pushed it knowing full well that it was coming, you are an idiot - specifically SeaSick and Capt Ahab are well aware of what their boats and crew are capable of.


Naw, if there was a weather warning or small craft warning and you went out knowing that, you ain't got no sense.

If you went out in marginal conditions in a bay boat and knew that radar or the Weather Channel was showing a thunderstorm moving through, you ain't got no sense.

if you ain't got a bluewater boat with a person at the sticks who knows good seamanship, and went way out past the jetties, you ain't got no sense.

But as a founding member of the SPI International Idiots Club, I resent the use of the word "idiot" in such a disparaging manner! :cheers:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> those look rancid, better feed em to the cat.


You don't think I eat those nasty things do you?


----------



## Outrigger1146 (May 16, 2013)

Captain Ron: Alright, that's more like it, now you're talking! You can do it, mates! I've never seen such sailors. Not in all my born days, I ain't. Naturals! My God, everyone of you, naturals... 
Captain Ron: We're gonna f***** die!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I say we keep fishing - I dont think the heavy stuff is gonna come down for quite some time.


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

I believe I am pretty safe in saying that the majority of people who got in trouble yesterday were relatively inexperienced when it comes to being in the open gulf. More importantly, some of the boats I saw going out in yesterday simply are not designed for steep and tall waves that are common in summer time type squalls. Don't make a mistake, This wind was not from a passing cold front. It was from a squall line ahead of a very weak cold front. These squall lines are unpredictable and usually have very strong winds but are short lived. I was out yesterday with 6 kids on my boat yesterday. I knew the possibility of bad weather when I left. It was not forecast like everyone says, but squalls very seldom are forecast accurately. We were 40 miles offshore when it hit and we kept the bow into the waves until we decided we were not going to wait it out and headed in. We headed into the teeth of it for 20 miles before it significantly calmed down. We were never in danger not worried whatsoever. However in a smaller boat, it would have been different. I think people need to be very careful when heading offshore in these smaller boats that really aren't designed for how they are being used. There were some really small boats going out yesterday and I just shook my head. I could see this coming. Believe me also boys, I have been fishing offshore for most of my life. It could have been MUCH WORSE. Those of you that survived a dire situation, consider yourself lucky and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Pic of Creeping Squid in the tower.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=12je4h3aa&.crumb=gvalRkjUJ0T&fr=yfp-t-748


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If it's gonna happen, it gonna happen out there.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

En Fuego said:


> Why does it not surprise me that people want to take shots at a guy who is not here to defend himself? Trolls.


My posts weren't meant as shots at anyone. They are just factual data surrounding a very emotional event if you happened to be caught in it. I had a nice afternoon on the water after it all passed and temps were in the 70's. Comfort zones are in different spots for different people in different boats. Galveston Bay and the Gulf of Mexico can be as unforgiving as a woman that just caught someone cheating on any given day. Yesterday was one of those days.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

It was just a squall it came on fast and left us fast. Big boat exp crew. I had a good time and didn't get to hot.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Mont - 
That comment was in *no way* intended towards you.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

All this drama just for two stupid snappers. :help:


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

I got me some kings, lings and one snapper....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

The booby trap is what, 54'? That's a lot more boat then most are running out there.....Just sayin it probably was a little sporty for them but they've got the boat to do it in.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

*these guys weren't so lucky*

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/512431-boat-capsizes-off-fourchon.html


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Short snapper seasons, Short free time, tournaments, lots of reasons for people to push the envelope further than they should. As long as that is true there will be those who donâ€™t exercise the best judgement and end up in trouble.

I remember a few years back during a weekend Kayak tournament in Aransas Pass that ended in a similar way. Heavy storms expected for the *afternoon* with perfect conditions in the morning. If I remember correctly there were more than 50 kayaks scattered over several miles of the back bays when that storm front rolled in at 0830 with 40+mph winds. Lots of Monday morning quarterbacking then too but they went with the forecast and mother nature flexed her muscle and made fools out of them all.

When you only have weekends to fish, and the Feds in their infinite wisdom tell you you can only fish for 3 weekends this year you have to expect that people will push it as far as they can and then some to take advantage of the limited opportunity.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Geezzz Wompom, No need to get all puffed up about it, Just another day on the ocean.

Many learned a good lesson about there limitations and others just honed there skills, Thats all nothing more. They are not putting the coasties life in danger or anything like that, It is there job! Believe me there boats and capt skills can handle 8 footers Bro. 

Relax Brother!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder how many boats offshore don't even have a compass these days. You should know your course heading home, regardless of flying water and sea conditions. You can also skate off maybe 20 degrees on an easier heading, and then run the beach. Done that countless times.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

For some reason a lot of newer offshore boats don't come standard with a compass. I do private boat charters and many of the owners don't know how to run a compass heading and would have no idea how to get home if their GPS crapped out.



Scott


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Folks we gotta be tough and not allow some bay boats to drag us down. The NMFS wants to make this like "derby days" with such a short season we HAVE to fish for snapper if you want any. Then they'll say "gee, you could have catch shares and fish all year long in nice weather!"

I'm calling BS on that and the NMFS for trying. It won't work on us old salts. Don't give in ladies 'n' gentlemen ... don't fall for their trap. There I called them on the carpet.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Wacker*



wacker said:


> Geezzz Wompom, No need to get all puffed up about it, Just another day on the ocean.
> 
> Many learned a good lesson about there limitations and others just honed there skills, Thats all nothing more. They are not putting the coasties life in danger or anything like that, It is there job! Believe me there boats and capt skills can handle 8 footers Bro.
> 
> Relax Brother!


Your wrong Bro! It's the coasties job but you do put thier lives in danger because your not smart enough to watch or understand the weather. Dropping a swimmer from a chopper in 50 knot winds know matter how much training you have is not a walk in the park.

All the machoism is pretty funny and I don't care if your in a 21 Kenner or 54 Viking, heading out ahead of that squall line is just plain stupid. I don't care how experienced you say you are or think you are. You never know what to expect with something like that and you are not much of a Captain for putting your crew in that position.

Gater


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

gater said:


> your wrong bro! It's the coasties job but you do put thier lives in danger because your not smart enough to watch or understand the weather. Dropping a swimmer from a chopper in 50 knot winds know matter how much training you have is not a walk in the park.
> 
> All the machoism is pretty funny and i don't care if your in a 21 kenner or 54 viking, heading out ahead of that squall line is just plain stupid. I don't care how experienced you say you are or think you are. You never know what to expect with something like that and you are not much of a captain for putting your crew in that position.
> 
> Gater


amen !


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

gater said:


> Your wrong Bro! It's the coasties job but you do put thier lives in danger because your not smart enough to watch or understand the weather. Dropping a swimmer from a chopper in 50 knot winds know matter how much training you have is not a walk in the park.
> 
> All the machoism is pretty funny and I don't care if your in a 21 Kenner or 54 Viking, heading out ahead of that squall line is just plain stupid. I don't care how experienced you say you are or think you are. You never know what to expect with something like that and you are not much of a Captain for putting your crew in that position.
> 
> Gater


Wrong, YOU don't know what to expect... Crew boats keep crewing, Fishing boats keep fishing, Bay boats get swamped ,,,,,.Just stay in the Bay so the coasties don't have to jump out of a perfectly good heilo :cheers:


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

^^^^right on^^_


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

gater said:


> Your wrong Bro! It's the coasties job but you do put thier lives in danger because your not smart enough to watch or understand the weather. Dropping a swimmer from a chopper in 50 knot winds know matter how much training you have is not a walk in the park.
> 
> All the machoism is pretty funny and I don't care if your in a 21 Kenner or 54 Viking, heading out ahead of that squall line is just plain stupid. I don't care how experienced you say you are or think you are. You never know what to expect with something like that and you are not much of a Captain for putting your crew in that position.
> 
> Gater


Well said!

Well to add the guest's that were taken out there that have no clue of a summer squall or front that blows in while offshore, and they get a whole knew out look on life. I'll swallow my pride and call it, there is always another day. Im getting too old to get beat up, cold, and wet. Plus I love my family too much, aint worth none of that Snapper season or whatever else is out there


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Well said? There were some pretty good captains on some good sleds that you guys are calling stupid. Some stayed out and some cut their day short, but the guys that got in trouble are on small boats and are lacking experience. I wouldn't make such a general statement and question the intelligence of every captain that left the dock.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Well said? There were some pretty good captains on some good sleds that you guys are calling stupid. Some stayed out and some cut their day short, but the guys that got in trouble are on small boats and are lacking experience. I wouldn't make such a general statement and question the intelligence of every captain that left the dock.


Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Well the thing about a squall is, they come on you fast...... And they leave you fast!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

EB-643 said:


> I think Wompam is just mad that somebody else is sharing the master stateroom with "Capt Ahab", and he's stuck on land.


C'mon now, Capt. Ahab has an "Express Sport Fisher" not a "Cuddly Cabin"!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

En Fuego said:


> The Booby Trap actually does has a State Room - lots more area in there than a cuddly cabin, but there is only room for one, unless Monica is on the boat.
> 
> My guess is that the good Capt and Crew just closed the door, cooked some steaks and watched Reel Adventures on Sat TV until the squall passed. The storms probably didn't move that Viking enough to knock Creeping Squids ice cream sammich off the table.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Bro that is some funny **** right there!
I have to say that 5 foot seas and 25 mph winds made swordfishing a little rough on The Boobytrap! It sure made for a nice nights sleep on the leather sofa watching TV after eating a hot dinner and taking a shower to get all the swordfish guts off!!
The boat and both captains are well versed at storm conditions and at no time were in harms way.
Matt and others will 30 plus foot vessels who went knowingly and made it home all is well!!
I am sure Wompam is trying to get the word out to those who made a bad decision going out in smaller vessels unnecessarily!!
Anybody that will eat a still beating heart to be part of the group has my full support anytime!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Well said? There were some pretty good captains on some good sleds that you guys are calling stupid. Some stayed out and some cut their day short, but the guys that got in trouble are on small boats and are lacking experience. I wouldn't make such a general statement and question the intelligence of every captain that left the dock.





whos your daddy said:


> Exactly!!!!!!


Gentlemen, I had no, no, experience in that kinda chit in a bay boat previously. I have been in 4 footers on Rayburn in an 18'6" bass boat but never offshore in a 22'er in 6-8s. I know how to drive a boat to stay alive, and, obviously, to make it home. Was it smart?????? No. I made it. Will I chance it again? Naw, I kinda feel attached to that lil' coonarse at the house. 
Some took away experience from this, some just took a beating and nothing else away with it. I know where I stand. Call me stupid but my checks said calm seas before I left and during my trip. 
Since then, I've "starred" some new ones to "check".
As someone else said; bad trips make good captains.
I hole I qualify after this. Decisions are made on info. I've gathers a bit more since my previous departure.

Â©


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

I won't go over 2 footer. For 2 snapas on my 21 grady no way.
That chiken looks yummy.


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

"Life is a learning process. Some learn sooner than others, and some never learn at all!" Quoted by my dad when I was just a small little shi.......t. I think this whole experience has probably made many, a better or more observant and safer fisherman or captain.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Heck I called today's plans cause of the projected north winds... Much less a storm. It ain't no fun getting tossed around like a rubber ducky! A north wind and SE waves= washing machine and I ain't worried about getting wet I have a pilot house.....but the heck with getting beat up over 2 fish.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

My Little Big boat said:


> Heck I called today's plans cause of the projected north winds... Much less a storm. It ain't no fun getting tossed around like a rubber ducky! A north wind and SE waves= washing machine and I ain't worried about getting wet I have a pilot house.....but the heck with getting beat up over 2 fish.


 It was beautiful out there today


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I was afraid y'all would say that... I seen north winds on the forecast and said the heck with it. Stayed home and made some shelves for my daughters room. Thinking of heading out tomarrow night and spend the night out there... Definitely going Wednesday morning but would like to leave tomorrow evening.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well now, I'm just curious. How did all of you"experienced" fishermen get your experience? Was of bred into you? Just came "naturally"?
Experience is something learned from a trip. Period. 
Whether it be blind faith in the lesser modern days or pure lunacy in the current modern day, it is still experience!
I make my operators(dirt equipment) prove themselves prior to signing off on their capabilities. Then I watch them like a hawk whilst in precarious situations. I won't "release" them until I'm fully confident in their abilities.
We don't have that luxury. Unless we I.plement a "license" system for folks. Is that where we really need to head?
Â©


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

wacker said:


> Geezzz Wompom, No need to get all puffed up about it, Just another day on the ocean.
> 
> Many learned a good lesson about there limitations and others just honed there skills, Thats all nothing more. They are not putting the coasties life in danger or anything like that, It is there job! Believe me there boats and capt skills can handle 8 footers Bro.
> 
> Relax Brother!


as a former "Coastie" that's a pretty wise *** statement. You put our lives at risk anytime I have to get out of a perfectly good water or aircraft to rescue the lives of someone who was too confident in their boat or skills as a captain and ignored all the signs of bad weather. And the " It is there Job!" quote shows your complete lack of judgment!!! Your lack of respect for the weather equates to a lack of respect for the lives of those dedicate to protecting those in peril due to acts beyond their control....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

molddaddy said:


> as a former "Coastie" that's a pretty wise *** statement. You put our lives at risk anytime I have to get out of a perfectly good water or aircraft to rescue the lives of someone who was too confident in their boat or skills as a captain and ignored all the signs of bad weather. And the " It is there Job!" quote shows your complete lack of judgment!!! Your lack of respect for the weather equates to a lack of respect for the lives of those dedicate to protecting those in peril due to acts beyond their control....


So you're saying we need to tax the guys and likens on deadliest catch to compensate for their dumbass trips to catch crabs? 
I mean, something has to be done with this fleet that sinks no less than 3 boats per season. 
Just now should we handle this in you're opinion?
Â©


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

Any system that forces men to fish/crab regardless of the weather conditions is flawed and needs to be corrected. But this is not deadliest catch and way more recreational fishing boats are sunk and rescued than commercial fishing boats. And that is because many people think if they can afford the boat then they can Captain it and they are deadly mistaken, the commercial fleet at the least have to be licensed. 

I'm just stating that the bullcrap comment about it being our job makes it ok, is just that BULLCRAP. That is just a lack of respect for those that stand ready to risk their lives to rescue those in trouble. Because lets face in 95% of the time the weather is bad when we are called to rescue someone, and most of them thought their boat or their skills were good enough to handle the weather, and they were wrong!!!!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Well now, I'm just curious. How did all of you"experienced" fishermen get your experience? Was of bred into you? Just came "naturally"?
> Experience is something learned from a trip. Period.
> Whether it be blind faith in the lesser modern days or pure lunacy in the current modern day, it is still experience!
> I make my operators(dirt equipment) prove themselves prior to signing off on their capabilities. Then I watch them like a hawk whilst in precarious situations. I won't "release" them until I'm fully confident in their abilities.
> ...


The "experienced" captains on good sleds I was reffering to have Licenses. They got their experience by days at sea, sea time as it is reffered as. I was not taking a shot at anybody, just defending the captains that are on larger boats and have a lot of experience that were on the pond and didn't put anybody in danger. Keep in mind some of these boats are 42-53' in length. A totally different situation than the smaller boats that were in trouble.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

You can make a solid bet on one thing. The guys who did run out in small boats, and got the snot beat out of em, and scared half to death, they likely won't make the same mistake twice. You won't even need to call attention to "the last time", or call em stupid, or any other such things. They'll remember. Wisdom comes from experience, and experience comes by doing. Fortunately i haven't read anything about any drownings on Sunday.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I was more risky today than yesterday. That's right, two starches, one plate!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im not doubting the Captains that are charters or experienced offshore salty fisherman with nice size offshore tubs. Its the other Snapper derby guys that have had their boat sitting for the last 6 months and get a green crew and roll out.


----------



## JPaul (Mar 7, 2012)

5 star thread! would read again.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

JFolm said:


> I think I was more risky today than yesterday. That's right, two starches, one plate!


That chikin looks delicious , yum


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Does not matter*



Blue Fin Charters said:


> The "experienced" captains on good sleds I was reffering to have Licenses. They got their experience by days at sea, sea time as it is reffered as. I was not taking a shot at anybody, just defending the captains that are on larger boats and have a lot of experience that were on the pond and didn't put anybody in danger. Keep in mind some of these boats are 42-53' in length. A totally different situation than the smaller boats that were in trouble.


"Experienced" days at sea does not mean squat. My 14 year old has enough days at sea to get his captains license. Just because you have a license does not make you a good or experienced Captain.

There are Pilots running Houston/Galveston everyday that have the experience/sea time. Most have 1500 ton unlimited masters piloting 1000ft tankers but could not dock a 16ft flat bottom at the yacht basin.
If you were on the pond when that system blew through you were not very smart because you should never have left the dock in the first place. It does not matter what license you hold or how many days at sea you have or what size boat you were in. Gater


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Marcos Domingues said:


> That chikin looks delicious , yum


How dare you curse my snapper like that!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Molddady, Never said it it was ok to misjudge the weather or your boat and skills. But it does happen.

Those of us in the larger models that are out for multiple days do see a fair share of T storms and squalls and just have to deal with it on a case by case basis. It does not mean that we have poor judgment or a lack of respect for the lives of our crew or the coasties.

The "it is there job" statement, well....."stand ready to risk their lives to rescue those in trouble. Because lets face in 95% of the time the weather is bad when we are called to rescue someone" You said exactly what I meant.

This whole thread was a broad statement implying that everyone out during the squall was a idiot, I respectfully disagree. I do agree that those under sized boats that did not check the weather or wait for it to pass made a poor call.

No lack of respect intended and thank you for your service Sir.:flag:


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

gater said:


> "Experienced" days at sea does not mean squat. My 14 year old has enough days at sea to get his captains license. Just because you have a license does not make you a good or experienced Captain.
> 
> There are Pilots running Houston/Galveston everyday that have the experience/sea time. Most have 1500 ton unlimited masters piloting 1000ft tankers but could not dock a 16ft flat bottom at the yacht basin.
> If you were on the pond when that system blew through you were not very smart because you should never have left the dock in the first place. It does not matter what license you hold or how many days at sea you have or what size boat you were in. Gater


I would be embarassed to dock a 16ft flat bottom at a yacht basin.
Not trying to knock your boat.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

JFolm said:


> How dare you curse my snapper like that!


Uh ... Is that snapper ? Not to dare your cuisine , but of curse it looked like some delicious chikin .
Never thought it was " storm brave snaps " lol


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

is this the longest thread that has every been--over two snappers!!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

wacker said:


> Molddady, Never said it it was ok to misjudge the weather or your boat and skills. But it does happen.
> 
> Those of us in the larger models that are out for multiple days do see a fair share of T storms and squalls and just have to deal with it on a case by case basis. It does not mean that we have poor judgment or a lack of respect for the lives of our crew or the coasties.
> 
> ...


I love how y'all call a what happened Sunday a squall & still say people were right for going! If the idiot shoe fits wear it, if it doesn't, why else did everyone go with 3/4 of south Texas painted red on the radar headed south. It was an approaching FRONT forecasted to stall, not a SQUALL line, don't confuse the 2. The weather man can't even predict where they are going 2 stop pushing south, how can y'all.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Uh ... Is that snapper ? Not to dare your cuisine , but of curse it looked like some delicious chikin .
> Never thought it was " storm brave snaps " lol


The once endagered, and now endangered and storm braved snaps. I due hope you enjoyed that meal. Some crazy old salt risked life and limb for them.lol
Compliments to the cook. That looks good!!!!


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Week before last I cut across the gulf in a straight line from Marathon, FL to Venice, LA.... what an IDIOT! 550 miles across, 1200 gallons of fuel, but get this... ONLY 4 18 PACKS OF BEER FOR ME!!!! OH THE INSANITY!!!


4, 18 packs? I don't believe it, you must have put someone else in charge of provisions!


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> The once endagered, and now endangered and storm braved snaps. I due hope you enjoyed that meal. Some crazy old salt risked life and limb for them.lol
> Compliments to the cook. That looks good!!!!


It looks awesome BUT I would have waited for another day to eat that chikin! Heck I want to overgrown my kids & two stupid snaps from the " storm braving idiots " is not worth a single life . However , clearly We all are witnessing that some so called " Capt " can & will dare nature vs respect it .
Huge error , do they teach that @ Capt University ?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> The once endagered, and now endangered and storm braved snaps. I due hope you enjoyed that meal. Some crazy old salt risked life and limb for them.lol
> Compliments to the cook. That looks good!!!!


Thank you, thank you. It was a lot of work but my kitty cats won't eat this rancid meat unless you cook the smell off.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> It looks awesome BUT I would have waited for another day to eat that chikin! Heck I want to overgrown my kids & two stupid snaps from the " storm braving idiots " is not worth a single life . However , clearly We all are witnessing that some so called " Capt " can & will dare nature vs respect it .
> Huge error , do they teach that @ Capt University ?


Make no mistake about it, the good captains referenced respect nature and the seas. Going out in a larger boat on Sunday was not exactly what I would call daring. The daring people that made your "huge error" were on small boats that are not designed to handle what nature handed out Sunday. Kind of like the saying about showing up with a knife to a gun fight. Airplanes still take off and land with thunderstorms and such on the radar. They like a good boat capt. Keep a watchful eye on the weather and work around the weather. Maybe some of you should stop flying commercial airlines also.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Make no mistake about it, the good captains referenced respect nature and the seas. Going out in a larger boat on Sunday was not exactly what I would call daring. The daring people that made your "huge error" were on small boats that are not designed to handle what nature handed out Sunday. Kind of like the saying about showing up with a knife to a gun fight. Airplanes still take off and land with thunderstorms and such on the radar. They like a good boat capt. Keep a watchful eye on the weather and work around the weather. Maybe some of you should stop flying commercial airlines also.


Ned with all due respect, no mistake here. I don't care how good of a Capt you are & how big of a boat you have, if I'm booked with you and the word is a go knowing that forecast, I won't put myarse on your boat. Period
25-35mph with 8' waves will rock a 24', a 35' & EVEN a 130' like the Big E, yes some vessels swing better than others but heavy seas are heavy seas even if you're on a cargo carrier.
Plane's & boats bad analogy, apples to pears? Plane's get grounded when bad weather happen & there's no safe way to dodge a system. Unless the pilot is an idiot that don't care about the life of his s passengers
Did you headed out Saturday with clients? Probably not & the compromising question, if you had a party booked that day would you have given the "go" or cancel the trip?

Make no mistake here


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think we are all missing an important piece data here. Did the boats that capsized have bananas on board?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Forgotten to mention, planes need the ok from control aviation tower before taka off. Boats don't have tower control at the jetties to tell them " back off Capt" you're going nowhere but back to your slip. 
Unfortunately that decision is made by you! Not by several people, who knows if the CG had that power many lives probably would have been safe. We're taking about human lfes in here that were at risk due to poor judgments of a Capt. No one in particular


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

rc10j1 said:


> I think we are all missing an important piece data here. Did the boats that capsized have bananas on board?


I forgot I had 2 bananas and 5 apples in the boat till after the trip... Got a limit of kings, 1 snapper and a ling out of it though. Good thing it was only 2 bananas and not 5?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

rc10j1 said:


> I think we are all missing an important piece data here. Did the boats that capsized have bananas on board?


Brother, that was an statement! How did you figure that out, heck its not even humorous.
Just wish you'd never had to face that situation. Enough said.


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Outrod, Yummy, that chicken has my mouth watering.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Ned with all due respect, no mistake here. I don't care how good of a Capt you are & how big of a boat you have, if I'm booked with you and the word is a go knowing that forecast, I won't put myarse on your boat. Period
> 25-35mph with 8' waves will rock a 24', a 35' & EVEN a 130' like the Big E, yes some vessels swing better than others but heavy seas are heavy seas even if you're on a cargo carrier.
> Plane's & boats bad analogy, apples to pears? Plane's get grounded when bad weather happen & there's no safe way to dodge a system. Unless the pilot is an idiot that don't care about the life of his s passengers
> Did you headed out Saturday with clients? Probably not & the compromising question, if you had a party booked that day would you have given the "go" or cancel the trip?
> ...


Saturday? I thought we were talking about Sunday?
We never saw anything close to an 8' wave.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Saturday? I thought we were talking about Sunday?
> We never saw anything close to an 8' wave.


Those ain't the questions I asked you . However Ned , I understand your position


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Saturday? I thought we were talking about Sunday?
> We never saw anything close to an 8' wave.


Give it another day or so, and the seas will be 14-18ft,,, and the winds will be 60-80. You know how the drama queens are. I have yet to see anyone post the actual bouy report for that day. Tho I did see it was 24kts I believe with 4ft seas. But to some of those unexperienced guys it would be 8 fts lol


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Those ain't the questions I asked you . However Ned , I understand your position


I answered your question.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Who cares the weather buoys are at 1.5 to 2.5 foot waves right now. Perfect. Let's go fishin!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

1.5 to 2.5 to you but 6 to 8 for others!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

pipeliner24 said:


> 1.5 to 2.5 to you but 6 to 8 for others!


Depends on if you're in a cat or a mono, right?


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow - 
I am glad I sold my boat - I would have hated to ask for Gator and Wompass' permission each time I went out. All this time I was under the assumption that I was a grown man.


----------



## CroakerMan (Nov 12, 2010)

I am glad that I went out on Sunday. My experience with that storm really give me an idea what is it liked?

Plus, like some said here, it was never in my thought that I was in danger.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yep*



En Fuego said:


> Wow -
> I am glad I sold my boat - I would have hated to ask for Gator and Wompass' permission each time I went out. All this time I was under the assumption that I was a grown man.


It's Gater and I really could care less when you went. Your the type of person that we all read about in the paper. If want to put yourself and crew in that situation all I can say is knock your lights out. I wouldn't call yourself a captain because a real captain would have never done that. Gater


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Swells said:


> Depends on if you're in a cat or a mono, right?


And how tall you are


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

En Fuego said:


> Wow -
> I am glad I sold my boat - I would have hated to ask for Gator and Wompass' permission each time I went out. All this time I was under the assumption that I was a grown man.


Don't forget Marcos. You would have needed to go over your plans with him also.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

pipeliner24 said:


> And how tall you are


Y'all make fun of them short fuggers but I tell ya, when a pole goes off they're like a duck on a June big, BOOM, the short dude owns the fish!

Somefin 'bout their center o' gravity or somethang. 

As to Gater, meh, the oceans are littered with the bones of many men who thought they were the best sailors, fishermen, merchant marines, and boaters in the world.

Pfffttt.


----------



## Jcopp71 (Aug 30, 2011)

This is just plain silly, I was out there Sunday, it was 4-5 foot waves 30 miles south of Freeport. We rode it out while taking a very needed shower, we ended up smelling better....! All in all it was a great time and I would do it again! I think the real idiots are the ones running around trying to tell other people they are idiots. This thread looks like a beat horse....


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Pretty broad to call everyone that got caught in a storm an IDIOT when the weather sites were calling for 2-4'. I've been caught in a storm or 10 before. I don't concider myself an idiot. There was some crazy stuff we used to do when we were younger that might lead to believe otherwise. 

Go fish the weather is great now!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

DRILHER said:


> Pretty broad to call everyone that got caught in a storm an IDIOT when the weather sites were calling for 2-4'. I've been caught in a storm or 10 before. I don't concider myself an idiot. There was some crazy stuff we used to do when we were younger that might lead to believe otherwise.
> 
> Go fish the weather is great now!


We should have been out there like all the rest of the idiots! lol 
Ive been in worse just like most of us.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

DRILHER said:


> Pretty broad to call everyone that got caught in a storm an IDIOT when the weather sites were calling for 2-4'. I've been caught in a storm or 10 before. I don't concider myself an idiot. There was some crazy stuff we used to do when we were younger that might lead to believe otherwise.
> 
> Go fish the weather is great now!


I think the biggest idiot was the OP... this thread was comical at best.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey *Marcos Domingues* is that you "Anthony and Mad Marlin"?


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

What's funny is the one(s) that dont even own or operate a boat seem to have an 
armchair quarterback-style opinion. Eh Marcos?
We made a bad decision. based on what we DID know, we survived it, based on what we DID know. 
We're more educated as a result. period. think that's been said before here already.......
blanket statements like "everyone who went out is stupid", is stupid.
this thread has become lame.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I feel that this tread has wasted more life than any storm. 


Maybe someday wompas, Gator, or Marcos can start a seamanship thread and teach some of there vast knowledge to us idiots. 

RIP ol' Dead horse:work:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that heat stroke and hypothermia is far worse than any bad weather I've had, and I've been offshore in plenty a gale. Farking heat stroke was a beesh! Now I don't hardly drink beer offshore except on the way back in, after a couple bottles of water.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hahahahaha, this much whinning and *****ing about a little wind and waves


yall better never go out with DRILHER. I was drinking beer sitting on his stern seat looking at two water spouts, steady lightening and we were tring to thread squalls on the radar. 


some of you guys would pee your panties


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Drilher*



DRILHER said:


> Pretty broad to call everyone that got caught in a storm an IDIOT when the weather sites were calling for 2-4'. I've been caught in a storm or 10 before. I don't concider myself an idiot. There was some crazy stuff we used to do when we were younger that might lead to believe otherwise.
> 
> Go fish the weather is great now!


There is a big difference of being caught in a storm and using your pee brain to decide and run out in front of it. Been caught many times out there in some really nasty stuff. But never have I or any of the really smart captains I know put myself, crew, CG, in the line of fire on purpose. If all you looked at was forecast that was calling for 2-4's then you are not very smart or very inexperienced. With todays technology that should never have happened. The really smart owners/captains that know how to look at a real time radar and 6 hour forecast knew what was coming and stayed in port until it past. Gater


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol, gator.... Oh sorry, Gater believes in the weatherman... Those guys are always spot on. You should always believe a weathermans prediction.... Hmmm 
Last weak I saw the same style front approach the coast on Friday only to stall and fizzle out before hitting the coast. Weatherman then didn't predict that correct either. Hmmm. 
Sunday's front was no different in imo, forecast models looked good all day and the front wouldn't matter. Hmmm weatherman again got us... If only we had Gater as our weatherman and forecaster things would be so perfect.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gater we get the point ... some folks walked into a weak cold front with thunderstorms and Jon boats. But I've looked at a lot of Coast Guard incident reports and most of the idiocy happens for other reasons, not storms. Most boats sink at the dock or boat ramp, or get down-flooded by the stern offshore because they don't have proper working offshore boats. That's a fact.

Most deaths are from (a) drinking beer and (b) not wearing a personal flotation device. Do you need the stats on this, like the baseball game score? It is fact and no some blow-hard trying to tell us we're idiots. I got the Coast Guard links ready, deaths and injuries by cause.

High speed also contributed to many at-sea incidents, some pretty gross. About a half dozen people die every year in the Houston area because of some jerk leaning on the throttle too hard and not maintaining a watch. That has nothing to do with a storm and a nice fresh gale.

The true idiots don't check the bilge pumps or nothing, ain't got good navigation, drive around all drunk offshore, and blame their problems on a "rogue wave." There is no such thing as a rogue wave except to an idiot. 

So get it right brother. I can see your point ... if you went out, you have no right to be a beesh about it if you got wet and blown out for a while. But hey-hey, it cleared out and the fishing was tolerable good if you had a bluewater boat, a good person minding the wheel, and a good crew.

So we're all ducky wucky now.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

gater said:


> There is a big difference of being caught in a storm and using your pee brain to decide and run out in front of it. Been caught many times out there in some really nasty stuff. But never have I or any of the really smart captains I know put myself, crew, CG, in the line of fire on purpose. If all you looked at was forecast that was calling for 2-4's then you are not very smart or very inexperienced. With todays technology that should never have happened. The really smart owners/captains that know how to look at a real time radar and 6 hour forecast knew what was coming and stayed in port until it past. Gater


Gator
Why don't you stay in the yacht basin and give seamanship classes on your 16' flat bottom boat. Maybe all those inexperienced Houston and Galveston pilots you were talking about will pay you. You can get the 14 year old with all that sea time to help you. I think you are running out of people on here that are requesting your services. Not a big demand for junior weathermen. Good luck chief.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm glad I was to lazy to get up early Sunday! I would have been an idiot too!maybe some of these weather gurus could start posting on the weekends to save some lives and the embarrassment of being called an idiot by someone who doesn't even know who they're talking to?


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> hahahahaha, this much whinning and *****ing about a little wind and waves
> 
> yall better never go out with DRILHER. I was drinking beer sitting on his stern seat looking at two water spouts, steady lightening and we were tring to thread squalls on the radar.
> 
> some of you guys would pee your panties


 I remember you and Cody jigging on the back deck with it raining so hard I could barley see Y'all.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

gom1 said:


> http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/512431-boat-capsizes-off-fourchon.html


Never been offshore, but if the weather was getting bad, I think the first thing I would do is put on a life jacket. I know it was a 200 hp main and a 15 hp kicker, but why in seas that hairy would you not have the kicker running just incase?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thought this was kinda ironic lol

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=498688


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Hotrod said:


> Thought this was kinda ironic lol
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=498688


NAA , it wasn't that bad ! Says the Capt .....just a few capsized boats here & there . 
Just a small front ! Lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hotrod said:


> Thought this was kinda ironic lol
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=498688


Unless we get a better one, that one is the mods troll of the week post. Take your 30 year old boat, with a 15 year old engine for an inaugural offshore run just ahead of the storm of the year. Hmm.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

You Bluewater Boys know how to rough up the sea of threads..lol This is much better than the morning paper.. Here is a lil song from Robert Luis Stevenson for the ride in..

"Fifteen men on the dead man's chest-
Yo-ho-ho, and a bottle of rum!
Drink and the devil had done for the rest-
Yo-ho-ho, and a bottle of rum!"

Stay Safe


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of tuff guys on here so I'll be polite as I can. While the OP should not have used the phrase "Idiot" too many here seem to believe mother nature gives a **** how many hours you have on the water.

In the Guard I never rescued ANYONE who said " I knew the weather was gonna be more than I could handle and we went anyway". They always maintain they thought they had enough skill and boat to deal with it. 

This is my opinion and I have earned it so here goes, no fish is worth dying for, if the weather radar shows anything you cant drive around don't go. I have seen the bow of a
400 ft ship go under and waves hit the glass of the bridge so hard I thought it would break, this 4 hours after it was glass calm and clear. We were ordered to go thru it as our mission not chasing a fish.
And too many people rely on the thought that " we can just call the Coast Guard" well let me tell ya, we are just men and in boats and aircraft dealing with the same conditions that put you in danger. And you do not have the right to ignore warnings and then as us to risk our lives because you thought you were a salty captain. If you get in trouble then yea we will do whatever it takes to save you, we don't care about your boat so don't expect us to die trying to save a boat. 

Anyway that's my rant, we all get caught from time to time, but don't tempt the weather she cares not if you make it back or not. If the weather is not showing to be good for an appropriate amount of time just wait for a better day.

Be Safe


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

molddaddy said:


> There seems to be a lot of tuff guys on here so I'll be polite as I can. While the OP should not have used the phrase "Idiot" too many here seem to believe mother nature gives a **** how many hours you have on the water.
> 
> In the Guard I never rescued ANYONE who said " I knew the weather was gonna be more than I could handle and we went anyway". They always maintain they thought they had enough skill and boat to deal with it.
> 
> ...


What he said^^^^^. Just because the storm didn't get bad enough to bother you this time doesnt mean the next time it won't. You never know.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

What you say is true Mold-Daddy ... but while I am respectful and afraid of the sea and the weather, I'm not scared of it either. Perhaps this is because I was born with surfer genetics, and the best waves are always storm waves. 

But as much as we are kooks, we're not all that tough. We have a set of rules to be safe, always use the buddy system, always help others, and respect each others distance (no potlicking the wave by dropping in!). You can get beat up if you don't respect the rules - or need a Search & Rescue out there because we told you "it wasn't right." 

Kinda of a shame when things go bad, but I made it 57 years by (a) living a little risky and (b) following my rules. Others jump out of perfectly good airplanes, drive cars over 200 MPH, or do things I consider a lot riskier. I grew up on the water and if the sea takes my life, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Back in the '70s in our small boats out there, combined with the terrible weather forecasting in those days, we'd make our own judgement call and just climb a platform for a few hours, if conditions got bad out there. What else can you do with a 15-foot boat and a small compass? If the wind kicked up on the way home, we'd take an easier course and run the beach back to the jetties. That's the way it was from 1970-75. Then my buddy's dad bought a huge 20-foot Wellcraft cuddy, and that was like fishing off the _Queen Mary_. Then someone got a huge 22-Aquasport, and four of us made many spearfishing trips off Cameron. But we still used my 15-foot Thunderbird 25 miles offshore, until 1983.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Anybody else remember this day?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

blaze 'em said:


> Anybody else remember this day?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like it was one for the record books... sheesh.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> I wasnt in danger, only danger I was in was watery eyes from this Chicken I smoked yesterday while some prayed for their life offshore


Hotrod,
What time do I need to be there for supper?


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Mont we can make a TV show out of all of this. LOL 
Dear Marine Fisheries Gulf Council,
Thank you for making me put my life in danger to catch my small portion of snapper Quota. I have to run in adverse conditions before you close the season early due to the public pressure on the resource (weather has been poor all week). I only have a 18 ft boat so I need to select my days carefully. I work M-F so that leaves only the weekends so don't worry my 12 snapper will only knock off 150 lb to the quota. This last weekend was kind of sporty with the rain and lighting ( it's Ok my boat is bonded ) some say it was 8 ft out there but I must have missed it. I just wanted to drop you a note to let you know what my fishing options are these days. I will be doing it again this weekend so pray for me and tell my family I love them if I end up missing(the weather is going to be crappy again). I would like to tell you where I will be going but there are so many POT LICKERS out there they will jump my numbers with their high dollar radar. 
Thanks 
John Q Public
Thank the Coast Guard they go out when you should not.


----------



## Limit up (May 3, 2013)

According to buddy we are all rich guys in yachts fishing for fun. What's a little bad weather. Our yachts will be just fine.


----------



## Limit up (May 3, 2013)

I think it stinks that I watched 2 episodes of his show and all he talked about was how he was protecting small buidnesses and then bragged how Katie's processed 1/4 of all the snapper taken from the gulf and then drove around in an Audi and a top of the line ford truck that both cost more than the average income of everyone in this country. He's a puke and anyone who would support him for any reason is a puke.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

im exausted from reading all of this. WOW 
no excuses for zero compass past the jettys
no excuses for no hand held backup gps/radio past the jetty.
for little guys like me 22' if its to nasty to make any progress then throw out the drift sock and all your rode like the sail boat guys do . hope you make it . and have a plan B .


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

It took me a little while to figure out that this post is several years old!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Shredded Evidence said:


> It took me a little while to figure out that this post is several years old!


I don't think some people realize this yet :rotfl:


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

invest that was tropical storm andrea


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I don't think some people realize this yet :rotfl:


 I admit - it took me 4 pages (I kept noticing that the first 30 posts were on June 3rd. Thought the server was off when I noticed it was June 3rd at 11:57am, and it was just 11:16 here! LOL)............

T-BONE (tpool)


----------

